# Tonneau covers



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

NYgutterguy said:


> Gonna fight it for as long as I can lo. I still have the 2014 frontier I will also be driving. All
> My own personal money was put into this and really don't want to use it full time for work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's revisit this in the near future. :laughing:


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Inner10 said:


> Let's revisit this in the near future. :laughing:




In the 18 months I've been driving the Nissan i very rarely use the ladder racks. Once a month maybe to pick up some fascia or ran a few downspouts short. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

I have the BakFlip MX4. I picked it up from a place called truck alterations. You have to send them an email and tell them what you want and mentioned that you heard you can get a better price than advertised. I don't remember what I paid for it but it was a couple hundred dollars less than anywhere else.

It's also one that allows you tailgate to open and close with the cover down vs having to lift the cover to close the tailgate. I added an actuator to my tailgate lock so that my key fob works it so my bed is easily secured now.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I have the BakFlip MX4. I picked it up from a place called truck alterations. You have to send them an email and tell them what you want and mentioned that you heard you can get a better price than advertised. I don't remember what I paid for it but it was a couple hundred dollars less than anywhere else.
> 
> It's also one that allows you tailgate to open and close with the cover down vs having to lift the cover to close the tailgate. I added an actuator to my tailgate lock so that my key fob works it so my bed is easily secured now.


You can't just peel up the rubber flap and pull the cable to open it without opening the tailgate?

I haven't seen that style.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> You can't just peel up the rubber flap and pull the cable to open it without opening the tailgate?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen that style.



I mean, looks pretty secure to me. The cable is way back in there. Not saying it’s not possible, but if they want to get in there that bad, I’m sure a big pry bar or something would have a better shot.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I have the BakFlip MX4. I picked it up from a place called truck alterations. You have to send them an email and tell them what you want and mentioned that you heard you can get a better price than advertised. I don't remember what I paid for it but it was a couple hundred dollars less than anywhere else.
> 
> It's also one that allows you tailgate to open and close with the cover down vs having to lift the cover to close the tailgate. I added an actuator to my tailgate lock so that my key fob works it so my bed is easily secured now.




Over $825 for it. Looks real good though. Great reviews 

After watching video this is exactly what I'm
Looking for. Now just have to talk myself into spending the coin. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

NYgutterguy said:


> Over $825 for it. Looks real good though. Great reviews
> 
> After watching video this is exactly what I'm
> Looking for. Now just have to talk myself into spending the coin.
> ...


Just send an email to truck alterations. Tell them you heard they can give you a good price on it, tell them what model truck and bed length you have, and give them your address. I paid less than $825 for one going on a 6.5' F-150.

I really like it. I did have to screw the covers on better that cover the cables cause they were popping off. Maybe I drop the sections too hard when I flip it...


----------



## inthe6 (Mar 18, 2018)

Inner10 said:


> If you want my opinion of other options here it is:
> 
> BakFlip - Love the look and the concept, but low security, have to close the gate before the cover. Minor water infiltration. The rivits rust out and it goes to **** in a few years. Provides full use of the box which is awesome.



I'm on BakFlip and well its a good product I am happy with it, but it is disappointing for the price I paid for it. It does have its problems. Security hasn't been an issue for me, no one actually knows how to open mine lol, not even at the dealer. 

Water does get in and so does snow. Rivets have rusted, one bar fell apart. Full use of my bed. Does come with a 2 year warranty, and they replaced my whole cover. I have it sitting at home now just waiting for good weather to install it. You do have to make sure it does close properly, caulk certain areas of it with silicone and you'll be ok. I caulked as much as I could and I've been good so far. 

There are better products out there from what I've been told. I heard the Mopar one is pretty water tight which is the same one as the GM brand, same 3rd party manufacture apparently.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Another fan of the Bakflip.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

inthe6 said:


> I'm on BakFlip and well its a good product I am happy with it, but it is disappointing for the price I paid for it. It does have its problems. Security hasn't been an issue for me, no one actually knows how to open mine lol, not even at the dealer.
> 
> Water does get in and so does snow. Rivets have rusted, one bar fell apart. Full use of my bed. Does come with a 2 year warranty, and they replaced my whole cover. I have it sitting at home now just waiting for good weather to install it. You do have to make sure it does close properly, caulk certain areas of it with silicone and you'll be ok. I caulked as much as I could and I've been good so far.
> 
> There are better products out there from what I've been told. I heard the Mopar one is pretty water tight which is the same one as the GM brand, same 3rd party manufacture apparently.


Couldn't agree more, but it would be nice if it had a lock for the cable because you can pop them open with a coat hanger really easy.

It's a great concept, really fast, really good looking, provides full use of the bed etc. I just wish they made a more heavy duty version that could better withstand the salt spray we get up north.

That's what made the DiamondBack so nice, all stainless steel and aluminum.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

You guys with cover do you also have a Bed liner in? 
Thinking of taking that cheap liner where everything slides all over and putting of those mats instead. 
Leaning towards the Bakflip 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

NYgutterguy said:


> You guys with cover do you also have a Bed liner in?
> Thinking of taking that cheap liner where everything slides all over and putting of those mats instead.
> Leaning towards the Bakflip
> 
> ...


I have the cheap factory drop in plastic bed liner in mine. I have a 2x that slides into two of the recesses of the liner across the back. It gives me about 2' right at the tailgate to put stuff and keep in from sliding forward.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

NYgutterguy said:


> You guys with cover do you also have a Bed liner in?
> Thinking of taking that cheap liner where everything slides all over and putting of those mats instead.
> Leaning towards the Bakflip
> 
> ...


If you already have a liner keep it... Or get a spray in.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Inner10 said:


> If you already have a liner keep it... Or get a spray in.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




Have spray in my f150. Rhino liner. Love it. Need to ease up on my spending a bit for now until i start making money again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a LUND Genesis Elite soft rollup cover. It came with the truck (used). It had been on there for a few years already (2014) with no real signs of wear. Pretty good reviews on it and it's nice to be able to just roll it back a foot or 4 feet. The velcro keeps it in place when I am driving around town. I wouldn't mind a fold up hard top cover in the future, but it keeps me from volunteering my truck for material runs. That's why I have a full size van or $50 for the lumber yard to deliver.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

I bought this one in August 2013....

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003Z9WLNM/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It gets used daily.. I like that I can remove it quickly if Im carrying something large (once in a blue moon) So far no tears or holes anywhere and it's been 4 1/2 years.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Decided to get the BakFlip MX4. Looked at a few of them in the same price range and this one seemed the best based on reviews and what guys on here were saying. My neighbor also just put one on his Tacoma and was happy with it. 

Also picked up a bed mat since I kept the cheap bed liner that came with it in. Needs some trimming but at least nothing will slide around.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

NYgutterguy said:


> Decided to get the BakFlip MX4. Looked at a few of them in the same price range and this one seemed the best based on reviews and what guys on here were saying. My neighbor also just put one on his Tacoma and was happy with it.
> 
> Also picked up a bed mat since I kept the cheap bed liner that came with it in. Needs some trimming but at least nothing will slide around.
> 
> ...


I'm probably too rough on mine, but the caps that cover the cables going across each panel were popping off on mine with the amount of screws they had in. I added more screws in the middle which so far has held up.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I'm probably too rough on mine, but the caps that cover the cables going across each panel were popping off on mine with the amount of screws they had in. I added more screws in the middle which so far as help up.



This won't be opening and closing too often so hopefully everything holds up. Will mostly be only opening the tailgate to get to my gutter sample, measuring wheel and my groceries lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

I've been using the Access Roll Up Tonneau on various trucks since '04...my dad bought a Berlin snap cover on a couple of his and was ALWAYS asking me to come help him get it snapped again...the Access has given me zero issues, and in the cold winter I think nothing of rolling it up several times a day if needed. I'd be hard pressed to sway to anything else unless I went full fiberglass cap. One of my friends has a tri-fold and hates the fact that you either loose 1/3 of the open space in the bed (good excuse if you're always asked to move people's crap, but not if you need the space for work stuff!). Full fiberglass tonneau if you really only need access to the back of the bed, just never understood getting a truck just to permanently cover the bed...but I'm weird like that!

For me it'll always be the longest bed the truck company offers, and either a roll-up tonneau from Access or a nice fiberglass topper with integrated rack mounts on top...


----------

